# Replacing screen on laptop ... need info.



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Several (and I mean SEVERAL) months ago I dropped my laptop, a Dell Inspiron 1525, which caused the 'lines of death' to appear thereafter. It works fine when using another monitor so I assume that replacing the screen would be the only fix needed. I had called a computer repairman about replacing it and he quoted me $225-$250 ... can't recall exactly. As I had planned to get a laptop last winter and this laptop was close to 4 years old I would rather spend that money towards a new one (which I did) as opposed to the old one. Bought my new one and then started thinking what a waste of a perfectly good laptop that was, so I started researching replacing the screen to see if it was something I could do myself cheaper. I watched a few vids, checked out a few websites and felt that I could indeed replace the screen myself, or at the very least my brother could if I couldn't manage. I began searching for replacement screens compatible with my Dell on Ebay, not having any idea what I was doing but muddling my way through. The first screen (promoted as being 100% compatible with my laptop brand, make, and model) never arrived and after giving the seller 3-4 opportunities to follow through I went ahead and went through the whole tedious 'dispute resolution' process to get a refund. Put those funds towards a very similar yet more expensive "100% compatible" screen from another vendor on Ebay and when I received this screen I thought I hit the jackpot ... that was, until I had every minuscule screw removed and the brackets removed, etc, I found that the inverter would not fit on the new screen. (This after driving 30 miles to get an even minusculer (ha ha) screw driver to remove the inverter from the old screen.) I Emailed the seller and explained what was going on and they attempted to try to BS me into keeping it and essentially jerry-rigging it to fit, stating that the side brackets were strong enough to keep the screen in place and that the inverter need not be attached. Now, in 95% of cases I'm an anti-jerry-rigger. Since this is a somewhat delicate piece of technology ... I don't want it slopped together. My thinking is that if the inverter was originally attached it should remain attached lest I risk all sort of horror if I give this thing the slightest bump in the future. At any rate, enter dispute resolution number 2. The one benefit from this interaction was that I had actually removed the screen so I could get the brand and model number from the screen. Third try, I search by the exact brand, model, and version number and come up with several options. This screen is more expensive than the second. I'm now in the $105 range ... getting close to half what I would have paid someone to replace it for me. At any rate, I get this screen in and not only is it not the same brand, it's not the same model and once again the inverter will not fit on the screen. (Thank goodness this time that was the first thing I checked so I didn't have to remove all the protective crap off the screen & could simply re-wrap it in bubble wrap and back in the box it went.) At any rate, I Emailed them stating that I didn't receive the right screen and mentioned that I would gladly accept a replacement *if* and only *if* it was what I had ordered, what the auction listing had promised, and didn't require ANY jerry-rigging. Ugh. This guy responds and states that essentially this screen is a knock off and that I simply need to remove the metal bracket on the inverter and ... you guessed it, jerry-rig it. Did I mention UGH?!?!?

This got me thinking, however, that perhaps I simply cannot buy a screen that will actually be an exact replica of what initially was installed. (Mind you, I didn't see someone jerry-rigging a single screen in the YouTube videos I watched of screen replacement procedures.) Maybe my ideal of installing a replacement screen as it *should* be is just unrealistic. Maybe the computer repairman would jerry-rig the screen were I to pay his $225 and have him do it and I'd never know about it. Maybe that's the SOP with laptop screen replacement. How am I to know? So, I come to you now, oh-knowledgeable-computer-folks, and ask, are my expectations too high or do I just need to jerry-rig this puppy with a smile on my face and get this darn thing back into working order?!? 

As always, I appreciate your thoughts and time!!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

As a professional IT specialist who's done this many times, my thought is that there's no problem replacing the screen, even still. I say this because there are screens with inverters out there, and they cost maybe $20 more than just a screen.

And YES, you can get the exact one that's needed.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

1) Get the right replacement part.
2) Follow the instructions in the service manual.

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins1525/en/SM/display.htm#wp1179838


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks guys...I tend to be neurotic about things so I just didn't know if this was me being too neurotic or if I was right to be ticked. Of course, I realize that going through Ebay might not be the wisest choice. Live and learn! Now to put the final touches on dispute resolution #3! lol


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Cat said:


> Of course, I realize that going through Ebay might not be the wisest choice. Live and learn!


I get my laptop replacement parts from eBay. You just need to be precise.


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

I really thought I was this last time. Once I had the screen off and could tell what I needed I thought it would be easy-peasy. Oh, not so!

So, they're now saying that because the computer is old, and the screen is old, I won't be able to find that type of screen (searching by brand name & model number.) Since my problem is with the inverter, if I bought a screen with the inverter, would that solve my problem? I can't seem to find any on Ebay that actually have the inverters, though.

I have a request in to ScreenTek for assistance, maybe I will have better luck with them? Have you ever dealt with them?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

The parts situation is usually better for older laptops than newer laptops. If you can't find the right display panel, look for your model of laptop being sold for parts.


----------

